# Malaysia: Urine Tests In Schools Soon



## Goldie (May 15, 2005)

URINE TESTS IN SCHOOLS SOON

PUTRAJAYA, Wed. - Urine tests will be carried out regularly in all schools in another attempt to weed out drug addiction.

And parents have been urged not to be upset if their children are among those picked at random for the drug checks.

Deputy Internal Security Minister Datuk Noh Omar said today the move was necessary to curb drug addiction.

Speaking after closing a Biro Tatanegara motivational programme for schools in Putrajaya at Sekolah Menengah Kebangsaan Putrajaya Dua here, he said 374 students tested positive for drugs last year.

Sixty-five had been identified until March this year, he added.

Noh said many 13-year-olds were found to be drug addicts.

However, he said, the problem had not reached an alarming stage.

He said police and National Drug Agency officers would work with the State education authorities to conduct the drug tests.

"Parents should co-operate with the authorities by informing the latter if they suspect their child of being involved in such activities."

He said the authorities had to incur substantial costs in conducting urine tests.

"Three strips are used to determine whether a person is hooked on drugs and each strip costs RM2.50. So, for each person, we have to spend RM7.50."

He said there were 10 million students.

"The authorities cannot afford to conduct urine tests on each and every student as this will be very costly. So, they will just pick at random those believed to be involved. The school authorities will identify such students."

Also present were Biro Tata Negara director-general Datuk Dr Nordin Kardi, Kuala Lumpur chief police officer Datuk Mustafa Abdullah and Putrajaya police chief Superintendent Mohd Khalil Kadir Mohd.


----------



## MarPassion (May 16, 2005)

There goes your tax money!


----------



## Amerowolf (May 16, 2005)

totally....

Tah I hope the US don't start that here. Me and my high school would fail with flying colors.


----------

